# Hanging meat via toothpicks or skewers



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2014)

I want to try one of these method with my next jerky batch.  Using a toothpick, do you skewer two pieces of meat and then straddle one of the rack's wire between the two pieces?  When using a skewer, I assume you space the pieces out along the skewer so that just one piece of meat goes down between each rack wire?

Craig


----------



## babcockwi (Mar 1, 2014)

I have never used toothpicks, I have always used skewers. I think it all depends on your application. I have bought skewers that fit in the rack supports on my mes30. I put the jerky on the skewers, spaced evenly, take racks out and hang jerky in the mes. On my larger homemade smoker that I use oven racks in, I have made some hooks that hang from the racks that I use to hold the skewers under the racks. I have tryed going between the racks before and found it to be a pain. Sorry I have no pics, I think they got deleted.

C-Bass


----------



## radioguy (Mar 1, 2014)

Craig,

I agree with babcock, use bamboo skewers, they work great, easy to handle, don't break.  I just slide the rack out, put a few pieces on a stick then put it through the grate.  Once you get the hang of it, it goes pretty fast.  I use full length sticks and then break them in half to fill in the gaps.  Don't space them to close you want good air/smoke flow.  I use Q-mats for the little pieces.  

This is 5.5lbs beef just after I loaded my smoker. 

Tasty....tasty....good luck!

RG













IMG_20140111_161433.jpg



__ radioguy
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2014)

C-Bass & RG,

Thank you so much for the prompt replies.  Think I'll go out and get some skewers today for tomorrow smoke.


----------



## babcockwi (Mar 1, 2014)

You won't regret using the skewers. Remember we would love to see some q-view once your underway.

C-Bass


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2014)

Craig, another option is to make "s" shaped hooks or buy a shaped hooks. Hooks slip on the grates and easily! I make mine out of old metal hangers.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2014)

Yes, I'm thinking of using S hooks and just hang the skewers from the bottom of a grate.    Glad to see I'm not the only one who collect metal clothes hangers.  On top of the grate, I could lay a Qmat to support some small pieces.  Just gotta decide on which smoker to use.  Thinking of my Masterbuilt gasser with a needlevalve.


----------



## babcockwi (Mar 1, 2014)

The metal hangers are exactly what I used to make my hooks. Sometimes its a two man operation hanging the skewers, otherwise it works great.

C-Basd


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2014)

babcockwi said:


> The metal hangers are exactly what I used to make my hooks. Sometimes its a two man operation hanging the skewers, otherwise it works great.
> 
> C-Basd


What if I have my wife nearby.  Think she'd qualify?  - LOL    If she can bring home tons of fresh King Salmon for me to smoke, I'm sure she could help with the skewers.


----------



## babcockwi (Mar 1, 2014)

OK two person operation LOL. Bringing Kings home will qualify you for a lot.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2014)

Craig, you can also use the "s" hooks to hang the skewers. Then it's a one person operation.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 1, 2014)

On the big pit..which is my jerky factory  I took out the racks and cut some skinny tree limbs to span the distance and laid the bamboo swkered? meat strips between the limbs. It was a giant pain in the coola. I have now put the grates back in and lay it flat. Havent noticed much difference in quality. Cuts the manuel labor down by at least an hour or two.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 1, 2014)

Decided to use some of my retired Stainless Steel bicycle spokes.















Mockup of the bicycle spoke S hook in place on the Masterbuilt gasser grate.  I figure 6-8 skewers per grate, but we'll see tomorrow when I start loading.








Tapayakin' from my iphone


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 1, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Decided to use some of my retired Stainless Steel bicycle spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

